# ann summers



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi can anyone tell us if there are any Ann Summers shops in cyprus or any people who it.As my daughter inlaw does it in the uk and was thinking of doing itin cyprus when we move.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

lol

Bring it on !!!!!

Haven t seen one .... is it a franchise though ?????


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

There is someone in the Peyia area doing Ann summers.

Thanks
Cherie


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ann summers*



Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> There is someone in the Peyia area doing Ann summers.
> 
> ...



No shops but definitely a strong party plan around the Paphos area


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

pkb1 said:


> No shops but definitely a strong party plan around the Paphos area


hi can you give me any info on them like a contact number etc


----------

